# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Νευρολογική ασθένεια lovebird

## panagiotis k

Καθώς περιποιούμαι τα πουλιά καθημερινά είχα παρατηρήσει ένα γύρισμα στο κεφάλι ανα διαστήματα, όχι συχνά, και μετά περιποιούταν τα φτερά της η θηλυκιά μου. 
Σήμερα όμως είδα τελείως διαφορετική συμπεριφορά. Δεν με πλησίασε καθόλου και καθόταν κάτω στο κλουβί. 
Πρώτη κίνηση να την παω σε πτηνίατρο και να μου δώσει την παρακάτω συνταγή, συνδιάζοντας την με την muta vit και ασβέστιο. Κύριος στόχος να πίνει νερό, έστω και απο σύριγγα και αν δεν αρχίσει να τρώει αναγκαστικά θα την αρχίσω τάϊσμα με κρέμα. 
Πείτε μου οτιδήποτε θα ήταν χρήσιμο και θα μπορούσα να κάνω επιπλέον απο την συνταγή αυτή.
Να σημειώσω ότι στο κλουβί έχω βάλει  σπόρους, millet, αυγό, μαρούλι, ηλιόσπορους, μήλο, μπρόκολο......δηλ ότι της άρεσε πάρα πολύ να τρώει. 

Φωτό και βίντεο που ακολουθούν....

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

η oleovita  ειναι βιταμινη Ε με σεληνιο και δινεται σε νευρολογικης φυσης προβληματα 

την mutavit επιπλεον την προτεινε ο πτηνιατρος αν καταλαβα σωστα ή εσυ εχεις προθεση να δωσεις συμπληρωματικα; 

πρεπει να δοθουν και ισχυρες δοσεις συμπλεγματος βιταμινων Β και μεσα σε αυτες η Β2  .η Μuta vit απο οτι ειδα εχει 

τι βαρος εχει το πουλακι πανω κατω; 

για την baytril ειναι γνωστο οτι ειναι ευρεου φασματος αντιβιωση και υποπτευεται προφανως καποιο μικροβιο που εχει πληξει το νευρικο συστημα .Ευχομαι να μην εχει κανει μη αναστρεψιμη βλαβη 

Αυτο που γραφει μετα την oleovita η συνταγη , τι ειναι; δε μπορω να το διαβασω 

Γνωμη μου ειναι τουλαχιστον σιγουρα στη δευτερη αγωγη , αν οχι στην πρωτη , να εδινες και ultra levure αλλα να εχεις την εγκριση του πτηνιατρου

----------


## panagiotis k

Δημήτρη η πτηνίατρος ήθελε να δώσει βιταμίνες και ασβέστιο σε συνδυασμό με το baytril. Την muta vit και το ασβέστιο τα έχω οπότε και της τα πρότεινα. Η muta vit στερείται της βιταμίνης Ε και γι αυτό μου έδωσε σαν συμπλήρωμα την oleovita. Η άλλη βιταμίνη που μου έδωσε είναι η multi-c mulgat. Σε 5ml νερού βάζω τις δοσολογίες αυτές προσθέτοντας το ασβέστιο και την muta vit,  η οποία είναι και η ποσότητα που πρέπει να πίνει ημερησίως. 
Το πουλάκι είναι 5 ετών.  Πόσο πόσο είναι το ελάχιστο και πόσο το μέγιστο βάρος που θα πρέπει να έχει το πουλάκι ? 

Στάλθηκε από το E2105 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω για το βαρος , πρεπει να το δω 

η mutavit εχει πολυ βιταμινη Ε , 4 πλασια απο μια πολυβιταμινη για ολο το χρονο της oropharma , οχι βεβαι  8 πλασια που εχει το fertivit αλλα δεν πειραζει ειδικα για το προβλημα και ειδικα μονο για βιτ Ε να τα δωσεις μαζι 


η αλλη ομως πολυβιταμινη εχει πολλες βιταμινες κοινες με τη mutavit και νομιζω δεν κανει να συνδιαστουν .Δεστε το με το γιατρο

----------


## Cristina

Περαστικά και αγύριστα , Παναγιωτη! Όλα καλά θα πάνε, μην ανησυχεις!

----------


## efiathanasiou

Περαστικά στο όμορφο σου lovebirdaki!!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## panagiotis k

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά. 
Δημήτρη θα ξαναπάω σήμερα μια βόλτα από εκεί και θα της το πω. Παρακολουθειται το πουλάκι αν τρώει και πίνει νερό. Το πρωί του έδωσα εγώ με σύριγγα. Αν δεν τρώει θα ξεκινήσω κρέμα. 

Στάλθηκε από το E2105 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Το αρσενικό φαίνεται πολύ στοργικό κοντά της στη φώτο. Περαστικά εύχομαι και γρήγορα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Περαστικά στη μικρή Παναγιώτη. Καλά κάνεις και θα την ταΐσεις με σύριγγα, βοηθάει και το αρσενικό; Την ταΐζει ή λόγω του τρέμουλου δε μπορεί;

----------


## panagiotis k

Δυστυχώς την έχω χωρίσει για προληπτικά και είναι μέσα μαζί μου. Και εγώ ήθελα να την ταιζει ο αρσενικός αλλά δεν με άφησε η πτηνίατρος 

Στάλθηκε από το E2105 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## panagiotis k

> Περαστικά στη μικρή Παναγιώτη. Καλά κάνεις και θα την ταΐσεις με σύριγγα, βοηθάει και το αρσενικό; Την ταΐζει ή λόγω του τρέμουλου δε μπορεί;


Η κοπελιά τρώει μόνη της, όχι τα πάντα, αλλά τσαμπί μίλλετ και λίγα  σποράκια. Ευτυχώς. Και νερό πίνει, μπορώ να πω περισσότερο απ ότι περίμενα. 
Στόχος είναι να πίνει αυτό με την αντιβίωση και απο εκεί και πέρα θα δω πως θα εξελίσσεται η κατάστασή της.

----------


## jk21

Αν εννοεις οτι εχεις και νερο χωρις φαρμακο , το αφαιρεις αμεσα , αν υπαρχει και αλλο με αντιβιωση και βιταμινες 

Αντιβιωση δεν δινεις στο στομα;

----------


## panagiotis k

Το νερό με την αντιβίωση είναι εννοείται.  
H δοσολογία που βάζω είναι σε 5 ml νερού. Το πίνει αυτό όλο μέσα στην ημέρα. Ευτυχώς. Τα αναμειγνύω όλα μαζί.

----------


## jk21

Παναγιωτη καλα ειναι το  Πολυβιταμίνη Multi - C- Mulgat  να μην το δινεις την ιδια μερα με το muta vit , γιατι εχουν και τα δυο λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες και ισως κουραζεται το συκωτι απο το πουλακι .Ρωτα τον πτηνιατρο για τη συμφωνη γνωμη του .Μπορεις να τα δινεις εναλλαξ

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Περαστικά στη μικρή Παναγιώτη.

----------


## panagiotis k

> Παναγιωτη καλα ειναι το  Πολυβιταμίνη Multi - C- Mulgat  να μην το δινεις την ιδια μερα με το muta vit , γιατι εχουν και τα δυο λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες και ισως κουραζεται το συκωτι απο το πουλακι .Ρωτα τον πτηνιατρο για τη συμφωνη γνωμη του .Μπορεις να τα δινεις εναλλαξ


Δημήτρη πήγα και με τα δυο σκευάσματα και μου είπε πως δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Απο 3 φορές την βδομάδα που μου είχε πει να βάζω 2 σταγόνες, μου είπε να βάζω μια για να μην ανησυχώ. ( Τα λόγια της )

----------


## panagiotis k

> Περαστικά στη μικρή Παναγιώτη.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μανώλη. Το πουλάκι αυτό είναι το πρώτο που έβαλα στην ζωή μου και ήταν η αιτία να γνωρίσω όλους εσάς !!!!!!

----------


## panagiotis k

> Παναγιωτη καλα ειναι το  Πολυβιταμίνη Multi - C- Mulgat  να μην το δινεις την ιδια μερα με το muta vit , γιατι εχουν και τα δυο λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες και ισως κουραζεται το συκωτι απο το πουλακι .Ρωτα τον πτηνιατρο για τη συμφωνη γνωμη του .Μπορεις να τα δινεις εναλλαξ


Στο κουτί πάνω γράφει ότι δεν επηρεάζει το ήπαρ, ωστόσο επειδή σου έχω εμπιστοσύνη δεν θα το ρισκάρω, και την μέρα που βάζω τις σταγόνες αυτές δεν θα βάζω την Muta Vit. Δεν θα πάθει τπτ

----------


## jk21

Εχει χολινη που βοηθα κιολας 


Δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα απο μονη της η βιταμινη , ισα ισα κιολας .Απλα αν δινουμε σε κανονικη δοση (εσενα σου ειπε να δωσεις και τις δυο τελικα με μειωμενη οποτε εισαι οκ ) δυο πολυβιταμινες με λιποδιαλυτες βιτ Α και d3 , μπορει να μην υπαρχει θεμα αμεσης τοξικωσης (τα ανωτατα ανεκτα ορια ειναι αρκετα ψηλοτερα ) απλα περναει η απορροφηση τους απο το συκωτι και το ψιλοκουραζουμε .Αναφερομαι σε παραλληλη χορηγηση . Σε απλη χορηγηση ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## Pidgey

Να πάνε όλα καλά για τη μικρούλα!

----------


## xrisam

Περαστικά στην κουκλίτσα σου Παναγιώτη!

----------


## petran

Γεια σου Παναγιωτη.
Ευχομαι να πάνε ολα καλά με το κοριτσακι σου.
Αμα ηταν και το πρωτο σου πουλακι... :Happy0065:  :winky:  :bye:

----------


## Stefpars

Περαστηκα στην ομορφουλα σου...  :sad: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## panagiotis k

Το πουλάκι είναι 5 ετών, ζυγίστηκε σήμερα και είναι 55 γρ. 
Χτες ήπιε 1ml νερό μέχρι το απόγευμα και στη συνέχεια του έδωσα εγώ με την σύριγγα.
Το τρέμουλο στο κεφάλι δεν υπάρχει σχεδόν. 
Κάθεται στην πατήθρα συνέχεια και όση ώρα είναι ξύπνιο κρατάει σταθερό το κεφάλι του, εκτός απο μερικές στιγμές που παθαίνει ''κρίσεις'' και δεν μπορεί να το κρατήσει σταθερό.
Για να το ελέγξει πιάνεται στα κάγκελα με το ράμφος. 
Κοιμάται συνεχώς και όταν ξυπνάει τρώει λίγο και ξανακοιμάται. 
Ανυπομονώ να περάσουν αυτοί οι 2 μήνες ταλαιπωρίας της θηλυκιάς μου και να την βάλω ξανά μαζί με τον αντράκο.

----------


## Stefpars

Πολυ χαιρομαι για την προοδο της μικρης.... Μπραβο σου για την υπομονη και φροντιδα που της παρεχεις...!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## panagiotis k

> Πολυ χαιρομαι για την προοδο της μικρης.... Μπραβο σου για την υπομονη και φροντιδα που της παρεχεις...!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Στέφανε, το μόνο που με ανησυχεί είναι ότι δεν πίνει νερό απο την ποτίστρα μόνη της όσο χρειάζεται. Της βάζω μόνο τα 5 ml που μου είπαν, και το ήπιε μόνο την 1η μέρα όλο. 
Δεν ξέρω αν θα ήταν σωστό να βάλω παραπάνω νερό στο μείγμα για να πλησιάσει. Δεν ξέρω !!!! Σίγουρα δεν θα πάρει την ποσότητα αντιβίωσεις που χρειάζεται. Κάνω ότι μπορώψ . Σε ευχαριστώ, το ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολη η κατάστασή της.

----------


## Stefpars

> Στέφανε, το μόνο που με ανησυχεί είναι ότι δεν πίνει νερό απο την ποτίστρα μόνη της όσο χρειάζεται. Της βάζω μόνο τα 5 ml που μου είπαν, και το ήπιε μόνο την 1η μέρα όλο. 
> Δεν ξέρω αν θα ήταν σωστό να βάλω παραπάνω νερό στο μείγμα για να πλησιάσει. Δεν ξέρω !!!! Σίγουρα δεν θα πάρει την ποσότητα αντιβίωσεις που χρειάζεται. Κάνω ότι μπορώψ . Σε ευχαριστώ, το ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολη η κατάστασή της.


Παναγιωτη ειναι χειμωνας οποτε δε θα πινει αρκετο νερο αν μπορεις να της δινεις εσυ αλλα πιστευω πως απ το διαλυμα και λιγο να πιει παλι την πιανει (αν κανω λαθος ας με διορθωσετε)...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Παναγιωτη ο υπνος δεν μου αρεσει .Η μειωση του τρεμαμενου κεφαλιου ισως ειναι καλο αλλα οχι σιγουρα οταν δεν συνοδευεται απο αυξηση της κινητικοτητας 

Αν δεν πινει το απαραιτητο νερο για να παρει ολα τα φαρμακα που εχεις εντος , πρεπει να συνεννοηθεις με το γιατρο και να τα παρεχεις απευθειας στο στομα και αν το νερο που πινει ειναι πολυ λιγο , ισως σε αυτο να πρεπει να μπουν και ηλεκτρολυτες για αναπληρωση οσων θα επαιρνε σε κανονικη ποσοτητα νερου

----------


## panagiotis k

Η κυρία τα παει πολύ καλύτερα, αν και καμιά φορά γυρίζει το κεφάλι γύρω γύρω, αν και κοιμάται αρκετά, παρόλα αυτά τρώει πολύ, φτιάχνει φωλιά και εκτός απο αυτά έχει δυναμώσει. Όταν την πιάνω στα χέρια μου η αντισταση που βάζει με τα πόδια είναι μεγάλη. Χέρομαι ιδιαίτερα και εύχομαι να συνεχίσει προς το καλύτερο. Ας μείνει ένα κουσουράκι, δεν με πειράζει. 
Αρκεί να μην ταλαιπωρείται και σε 1μιση μήνα θα είναι μαζί με τον άντρα της. Η αντιβίωση σταμάτησε για μια βδομάδα, το ίδιο και η oleovita, και θα παίρνει μόνο την mulgat ώσπου να ξαναξεκινήσει η αντιβίωση.

----------


## xrisam

Μπράβο το κορίτσι! Αντε να πάρει τα πάνω του εύχομαι!!

----------


## efiathanasiou

Μια χαρά!!Μπράβο!!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## panagiotis k

> Μπράβο το κορίτσι! Αντε να πάρει τα πάνω του εύχομαι!!


Μακάρι....Έχει ένα μικρό τρέμουλο όταν ξυπνάει αλλά σταματάει μετά απο λίγο, σήμερα έκανε και μπάνιο στην ποτίστρα της, καθώς για 2 μέρες είναι άνευ φαρμάκων

----------


## panagiotis k

Μια βδομάδα πέρασε και έχει βαλθεί να φάει τις ταίστρες........Τι θα γίνει μέσα στο επόμενο 1μιση μήνα ??????

----------


## Soulaki

Πωπωωω, τι περιπέτεια, και αυτη....ευχομαι να αναρρωσετε, πλήρως.

----------


## panagiotis k

> Πωπωωω, τι περιπέτεια, και αυτη....ευχομαι να αναρρωσετε, πλήρως.


Χαχαχαχα....Και εγω το εύχομαι.....Χέρομαι που είναι ενεργητική  :Happy:

----------


## panagiotis k

Γεια σας και πάλι.......

Μετά απο 2 μήνες θεραπείας η κοπελιά είναι καλύτερα, χωρίς όμως το πρόβλημα να έχει ξεπεραστεί τελείως και που πιστεύω θα μείνει μόνιμο καθώς μου το επιβεβαίωσε και δεύτερη πτηνίατρος.
Το πρόβλημα της μικρής μου προήλθε μετά απο γέννα. Απ ότι μoυ είπε η πτηνίατρος μπορεί να προκληθεί '' εγκεφαλικό '' επεισόδιο μετά απο αναπαραγωγή καταστρέφοντας κάποια νεύρα του εγκεφάλου.
Ωστόσο το πουλάκι παραμένει σταθερό στα 55 γρ, έχει δυναμώσει πάρα πολύ και μου επέτρεψε να το βγάλω έξω μαζί με τα άλλα πουλιά, αλλά μου απαγόρεψε να το βάλω μαζί με τον αρσενικό για να μην προχωρήσει σε αναπαραγωγή και στρεσαριστεί, γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση επιδείνωσης της κατάστασης της. Μετά απο τον δεύτερο κύκλο χορήγησης φαρμάκων θα μπορώ να το βάλω μαζί με τον αρσενικό, αλλά με μεγάλη προσοχή και παρακολούθηση, το οποίο ΑΝ το κάνω θα γίνει μετά απο τον Σεπτέμβρη.

Της χορηγήθηκε το αντιφλεγμονώδες Metacam 0,5 mg/ml το οποίο δίνεται σε γάτες κυρίως, με σύριγγα ή πάνω σε πολύ μικρή ποσότητα τροφής.  Η δοσολογία είναι 0,03 ml 1 φορά την ημέρα για 3-4 ημέρες και 
η βιταμίνη Tabernil Complejo B για 10 ημέρες, με δοσολογία 4 σταγόνες στα 40 ml νερού.
Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε πρός το καλύτερο έτσι ώστε να μη ταλαιπωρείται το πουλάκι.

----------


## IscarioTis

Ολα καλα πηγαν.να ναι καλα τα πουλακι γερο και δυνατο με υγεια

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Παναγιώτη ελπίζω να το ξεπεράσει όσο περισσότερο γίνεται η μικρή σου!

----------


## xrisam

Χαίρομαι τα πάει καλύτερα. Μπράβο για την προσπάθεια σου Παναγιώτη.

----------


## Destat

Ωραία νέα σχετικά Παναγιώτη! Αφού το πουλάκι θα ζήσει και θα είναι καλά, εκτός απ το προβληματάκι του θα είναι μια χαρούλα! 
ειδικά με τη δική σου φροντίδα που ξέρω οτι είναι μοναδική, θα παραμείνει δυνατό και δεν θα στρεσσαριστεί αν την προσέχεις με τον αρσενικό,ούτως ή άλλως έχεις κι άλλα ζευγαράκια να βάλεις για αναπαραγωγή να δεις μικράκια!

Εύχομαι να συνεχίσετε καλά και να μας λέτε τα νέα σας!  ::

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Παναγιώτη και σε ανθρώπους μπορεί να συμβεί. Απίστευτο αλλά αληθινό. Ευτυχώς είναι σε καλά χέρια η μικρή.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## panagiotis k

> Παναγιώτη και σε ανθρώπους μπορεί να συμβεί. Απίστευτο αλλά αληθινό. Ευτυχώς είναι σε καλά χέρια η μικρή.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Όντως, ισχύει, όπως συμβαίνει και σε εμάς
Ό,τι μπορώ κάνω Μαργαρίτα

----------

